# UFTA/BDC trials W Ohio



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I am sponsoring trials dual sanctioned by UFTA and Bird Dog Challenge at Fairchild's Pheasant Farm in West Liberty on Nov 1/2 and again Dec 13/14. Folks are welcome to come watch even if you don't want to compete. We have scheduled Flushing dogs on Sat and Pointing dogs on Sun. We run under UFTA rules and there are links below for both organizations sites which has rules, dog records and schedules of other events.

www.ufta-online.com

www.nbdca.com


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I definitely plan to check this out. It's such a coincidence that I have been really looking into this stuff lately and trying to learn more about it, and then I read this post. Looking forward to seeing how these things go, for I've only read about them in books. Thanks for the post, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

My first exposure to these was volunteering to plant birds for one being done as a fundraiser for Quail Unlimited in exchange for chasing leftovers after everyone was done. Never figured my dog would play. Watched as I worked and figured we could enter one or two just to see how we compared. Got our butts whipped a couple times but placed 4th in the 3rd event we entered and we were hooked. 7 years now behind that dog and warming up the next one for when the older dog slows down.

Stop by and introduce yourself!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

10 Flushers scheduled for Sat, 12 Open Pointing dogs and 12 Amateur Pointing dogs on Sun. Boykins, Curly Coat Retrievers, Cockers, Labs, English Setters, German Shorthairs, English Pointers, Brittanies, and German Wirehairs.

Club is off 245 West of West Liberty FYI


----------

